# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  texte en couleur dans JTextArea

## nonosa

Salut tous le monde voila je veut afficher un texte dans JTextArea avec une taille 14 et  un   couleur  rouge mais  je sait pas comment ?
Merci de m aide

----------


## linkchaser

textArea.setForeground(Color color)  et textArea.setFont(Font font) ne marchent pas?

----------


## nonosa

je ne veut pas mettre tous le texte du JTextArea en rouge je veut seulement  mettre une  partie tu texte par exemple la patie  selectionner

----------


## linkchaser

dans un jtextarea tout le text sera de la meme couleur et de la meme font
tu ne peux pas afficher 2 lignes de font differentes ou de couleurs differentes dan sun meme jtextarea
je pense qu'il faut que tu regardes du cote du jtextpane plutot

----------


## Walm

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin d'un complment d'information sur le sujet...
J'essaye aussi de changer la couleur du texte d'un JTextArea, mais ici, *il est possible que le composant soit disable (setEnable(false);*.
Or, quand le composant est disable, le texte n'est plus de la couleur dsire;

Est-il donc possible de redefinir la couleur du texte lorsque le JTextArea est disable?
Merci pour votre aide.

PS: Pour info, l'application peut ajouter automatiquement des informations dans le JTexteArea alors que le JTextArea est disable.

----------


## sinok

Merci de chercher dans la doc:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/text/JTextComponent.html#setDisabledTextColor(java.awt.Color)

----------

